# Cleaning estate pipes questions



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

Purchased a few estate pipes lately and was wondering if there is a guide on how to clean them. New to the forums so not sure where such a guide can be found here, if in fact there is one. I heard something about using salt. Now is this just regular table salt or a special salt? What kind of alcohols should be used? Is there a special wax for stems, briar? As you can see I really dont have a clue about this so any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.p


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Here is a great thread/*sticky*..Cleaning estates starts at post 15.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13541

Welcome to Club Stogie..Don't forget to go to the New Gorilla Forum and tell us a little about yourself.

I use salt(no iodine), and Bacardi 151 rum..


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

it's spread over a few pages, but this'll get ya started:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13541


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

There is some good info in this thread. Try the search feature for more.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13541


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

I used a specific guide to clean my estate pipes and it worked out quite well. I forget where it was located buy i'll give the quick rundown.


1 - clean pipes w/ swaps or pipe cleaners to remove stray flakes or any goop that might have found a cozy home.

2 - Fill pipes to brim w/ non-iodized salt.

3 - Pour 100% (or closest you can find to) alcohol into the bowl until full (be careful that it doesn't leak out the mouthpiece or stem join because it can tarnish the wood and the stem if left unattended). I've heard of people using their favorite whiskey or rum as well, though i'm not sure if it's a good idea to leave it in there.

4 - Let sit for 24 hours or more if you desire. Some say leave it until the alcohol is completely dried.

5 - When done, the salt should be brown (indicating all that it has "purified"). Empty the bowl, and clean thoroughly w/ cleaner as you don't want to suck down any salt while smoking.

6 - Enjoy.


----------



## coockie monster (Sep 2, 2008)

Should you remove the cake first, before using the S/A method?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

coockie monster said:


> Should you remove the cake first, before using the S/A method?


I do, but it's a personal choice. You have no idea what type of tobacco was used to make the cake, so I remove it down to the bare wood.


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I guess Ill go with the method described in the thread everyone linked.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

For a really deep cleaning (very much recommended) search eBay for a pipe cleaning retort. This is a piece of high school chemistry hardware that when properly used extracts nasties left behind by less aggressive cleaning techniques. I highly suggest the retort.


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

Does anyone know how much a pipe shop usually charges for cleaning estates?


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Piledriver said:


> Does anyone know how much a pipe shop usually charges for cleaning estates?


Probably enough to buy another estate pipe.. 

Is there a reason you don't want to do it yourself? It is pretty easy to do. There are plenty of folks here that will help you out.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Piledriver said:


> Does anyone know how much a pipe shop usually charges for cleaning estates?


You can check out pricing at Walkerbriarworks
http://www.walkerbriarworks.com/html/pipe_repairs.html
but honestly I'd buy a reamer set and do it myself unless you are looking at having one refurbished for cosmetic reasons. No need to get fancy right out of the gate. All you really need is alcohol and pipe cleaners to get it sanitary and smokable.


----------



## criminallawyer (Apr 22, 2009)

The alcohol fire in the bowl is used to remove the moldy smell from estate pipes. The S/A treatment has not worked in my experience. I was told about it by a well known US pipemaker/repairman whom I trust. I too was leary until I tried it on an old, musty estate pipe. It worked with no other detriment to the pipe. It worked with other smells such as was described in the original post. 
The flame actually stands off the surface of the bowl but generates enought heat to kill and incinerate the mold spores. Smoking the pipe will do the same thing in one or two bowls, but I don't like the taste.


----------

